# Soldi sesso e sentimenti



## Fedifrago (24 Giugno 2008)

[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]"Il nostro mondo è dominato dalla bramosia di denaro che influenza sempre più spesso non solo le scelte lavorative e i rapporti sociali, ma anche la sfera più intima dei sentimenti. I soldi da mezzo si sono trasformati in fine e condizionano i nostri pensieri e i nostri comportamenti, diventando il metro di misura del valore individuale. Ma se è vero che la ricchezza ha un grande potere di seduzione, il suo legame con il mondo degli affetti è più complesso, e non sempre basta un ragguardevole conto in banca per garantirsi l'amore. In ogni caso, il rapporto che stabiliamo con il denaro è una cartina al tornasole: se nella vita siamo avari o prodighi, tirchi o generosi, strozzini o scialacquatori, queste caratteristiche si manifesteranno anche nelle relazioni affettive con gli altri.
Giacomo Dacquino, psichiatra e psicoterapeuta, analizza l'ampio spettro delle situazioni in cui i sentimenti d'amore si intrecciano con il denaro, raccontando alcune storie emblematiche di propri pazienti, tutte percorse, ognuna nella sua peculiarità, da un filo comune: il bisogno di colmare gravi carenze affettive e un'immaturità sentimentale di fondo.
Giusy, "donna di vita", e Riky, cliente abituale di prostitute, considerano il sesso e il denaro strumenti per affermare il proprio potere sugli altri o per nutrire il proprio narcisismo: entrambi, sotto il profilo emotivo, sono rimasti adolescenti che ostentano sicurezza in alcuni comportamenti per mascherare, in realtà, insicurezze profonde. Cristina attraverso l'acquisto compulsivo di profumi si illude di poter finalmente piacere agli uomini ed essere davvero amata. Marco si eccita soltanto con il gioco d'azzardo e nel momento in cui vince è condannato a sfidare continuamente la fortuna per avere conferma delle proprie capacità, mentre se perde deve cercare di riparare con nuove vincite. Non mancano, naturalmente, uomini che si innamorano di donne molto più giovani, attratte solo dal loro portafoglio, e mariti infedeli che soffocano i sensi di colpa con regali generosi.
Soldi, sesso e sentimenti è un osservatorio disincantato sull'odierna deriva dei sentimenti e una moderna guida per aiutare l'amore a uscire dalle secche dell'immaturità psicoaffettiva. "Le sorti della serenità individuale e della convivenza umana sono strettamente dipendenti dall'acquisizione di una nuova centralità dell'amore. Tutto ciò non s'improvvisa, ma è la risultante di una lenta e vasta opera di educazione sentimentale, dove maturità psicologica e benessere economico si integrino dando vita a una dialettica positiva a livello di coppia, famiglia, società."[/FONT]

Non lo conoscevo, ma da alcuni stralci che ho letto ho trovato molto interessante il suo approccio al tema.

Qualcuno di voi ha letto qualche altro suo libro?


----------



## Old Holly (24 Giugno 2008)

Ho scoperto Dacquino quando partecipava al Maurizio Costanzo Show, ho letto 4 suoi libri, tutti incentrati sull'amore.
Li ho trovati interessanti e per certi versi "illuminanti".
Ha lo studio dalle mie parti e se ne avessi avuta la disponibilità, avrei voluto andare in terapia da lui...


----------



## Miciolidia (24 Giugno 2008)

Fedifrago ha detto:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]"Il nostro mondo è dominato dalla bramosia di denaro che influenza sempre più spesso non solo le scelte lavorative e i rapporti sociali, ma anche la sfera più intima dei sentimenti. I soldi da mezzo si sono trasformati in fine e condizionano i nostri pensieri e i nostri comportamenti, diventando il metro di misura del valore individuale. Ma se è vero che la ricchezza ha un grande potere di seduzione, il suo legame con il mondo degli affetti è più complesso, e non sempre basta un ragguardevole conto in banca per garantirsi l'amore. In ogni caso, il rapporto che stabiliamo con il denaro è una cartina al tornasole: se nella vita siamo avari o prodighi, tirchi o generosi, strozzini o scialacquatori, queste caratteristiche si manifesteranno anche nelle relazioni affettive con gli altri.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Giacomo Dacquino, psichiatra e psicoterapeuta, analizza l'ampio spettro delle situazioni in cui i sentimenti d'amore si intrecciano con il denaro, raccontando alcune storie emblematiche di propri pazienti, tutte percorse, ognuna nella sua peculiarità, da un filo comune: il bisogno di colmare gravi carenze affettive e un'immaturità sentimentale di fondo.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Giusy, "donna di vita", e Riky, cliente abituale di prostitute, considerano il sesso e il denaro strumenti per affermare il proprio potere sugli altri o per nutrire il proprio narcisismo: entrambi, sotto il profilo emotivo, sono rimasti adolescenti che ostentano sicurezza in alcuni comportamenti per mascherare, in realtà, insicurezze profonde. Cristina attraverso l'acquisto compulsivo di profumi si illude di poter finalmente piacere agli uomini ed essere davvero amata. Marco si eccita soltanto con il gioco d'azzardo e nel momento in cui vince è condannato a sfidare continuamente la fortuna per avere conferma delle proprie capacità, mentre se perde deve cercare di riparare con nuove vincite. Non mancano, naturalmente, uomini che si innamorano di donne molto più giovani, attratte solo dal loro portafoglio, e mariti infedeli che soffocano i sensi di colpa con regali generosi.[/FONT]
> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica]Soldi, sesso e sentimenti è un osservatorio disincantato sull'odierna deriva dei sentimenti e una moderna guida per aiutare l'amore a uscire dalle secche dell'immaturità psicoaffettiva. "Le sorti della serenità individuale e della convivenza umana sono strettamente dipendenti dall'acquisizione di una nuova centralità dell'amore. Tutto ciò non s'improvvisa, ma è la risultante di una lenta e vasta opera di educazione sentimentale, dove maturità psicologica e benessere economico si integrino dando vita a una dialettica positiva a livello di coppia, famiglia, società."[/FONT]
> ...


 
interezzante freddi

 di lui ho letto "Seduzione"...conziglio.


----------

